# My dog farts really bad



## Chevy9211

lol, I thought this is funny and I thought I should share it with you all. My dog lately has been passing gas and its a silent but deadly boy they stink. Since me and my wife are expecting my wife could be fast asleep and she can smell them. The funny part is she thinks its me that is farting and she tells me to get off the bed.


----------



## Bismarck

try some yogurt.
1 tblspn with each meal should help with the gas


----------



## sjones5254

We use gas ex when our Weim gets like that. Vet said to use the gas ex strips


----------



## Courtney

Did you change kibble recently?


----------



## GregK

Welcome to my world!


----------



## GrammaD

Bismarck said:


> try some yogurt.
> 1 tblspn with each meal should help with the gas


This. All my dogs get 1/2 to 1 TBL plain greek yogurt with each meal.

I have a labrador. If I could weaponize lab farts I could rule the world!

But the yogurt really helps. The only time it doesn't actually eliminate the issue is on days she does a lot of field work.


----------



## GregK

GrammaD said:


> If I could weaponize lab farts I could rule the world!
> 
> .


:nono:

Mastiff farts are *the* bomb!


----------



## Anthony8858

Change his food.

I'd bet the farm he's eating something with wheat, corn, and other fillers.


----------



## qbchottu

What food do you have the dog on? Years earlier, before I knew better, I had my dogs on corn-based food. Once I switched to grain-free and high-quality food, they have zero gas issues.


----------



## wyoung2153

GregK said:


> :nono:
> 
> Mastiff farts are *the* bomb!


Oh man are you 100% correct. It's like something crawled up there and died. 

For the OP.. might check kibble or something.. I posted about my Boerboel's gas previously.. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/178538-gas-problem-non-gsd.html there was some good advice.

I since then have switched her kibble to Bison as the primary protein, no chicken and holy goodness it has made a HUGE difference!


----------



## Chevy9211

We have him on blue buffalo he is almost 3 months in age. I really think it's funny.


----------



## wyoung2153

LOL I had Athena on BB also.. that's what did it.. it was funny for a little bit.. then it was obnoxious.. lol. I didn't even want people over it was so bad! Hope your guy's aren't that bad!


----------



## GSDGunner

How about treats? Gunner got the farts really bad after chewing on bully sticks as a pup.
There must be some reason your pup is having so much gas.


----------



## Ingrid

GSDGunner said:


> How about treats? Gunner got the farts really bad after chewing on bully sticks as a pup.





GSDGunner said:


> There must be some reason your pup is having so much gas.




Yes, any treats like braunschweiger? PHEW-WEEE!


----------



## Chevy9211

wyoung2153 said:


> LOL I had Athena on BB also.. that's what did it.. it was funny for a little bit.. then it was obnoxious.. lol. I didn't even want people over it was so bad! Hope your guy's aren't that bad!



Believe me yes they stink sometimes I wonder is he is competing with me lol.


----------



## GSDGunner

I really think you need to find the source of the gas and eliminate it. Gas can be painful for the dog, especially if it's not released.
I know you think it's funny, but it really isn't.


----------



## GregK

oh it gets released. Time and time again...  :help:


----------



## GSDGunner

GregK said:


> oh it gets released. Time and time again...  :help:


Maybe I should have worded that as "not released right away".


----------



## knwilk44

My GSD has some pretty stinky gas and he's on a grain free diet with natural real meat proteins as the main ingredients and he still has gas. Not very often but geez when he does fart it STINKS!


----------



## Anthony8858

I wanted to add....

I'd seriously look into the source, and correct it ASAP. Gas can contribute to other health issues, such as bloat, etc...

Blue Buffalo is known culprit.


----------



## Tatonkafamily

I don't know, I am pretty sure my Rotti has all your dogs BEAT. His farts are so bad that he offends HIMSELF. He will be sound asleep, let one rip, wake up, sniff the air and shake his head then get up and leave the room! We keep a blanket on the back of our couch so that when he busts butt, we have something to cover our nose/mouth with.

Funny that you all say that BB is the culprit. BB fish and sweet potato is the only food that Taz DOESN'T pass gas on...Acana Pacifica was the next best, but he still had some gas on that.


----------



## Jwillis

Anthony8858 said:


> Change his food.
> 
> I'd bet the farm he's eating something with wheat, corn, and other fillers.


I feed my GSD raw, grain free and he still has bad gas.


----------



## Sunsilver

When I adopted my cat from the Humane Society, they gave me a bag of free food. The cat had terrible gas. You know how a cat will lift its butt and tail when you pet it on the back? Well, he would fart right in my face when I did this!

The clerk at the pet food store suggested the food was to blame. I switched to a better quality of cat food, and the problem was SOLVED.

But some dogs are really bad farters regardless of what you do. Boxers are infamous for this - still recall the James Herriot story about the 'farting boxer' who eventually found the perfect home with a man who'd lost his sense of smell!


----------



## Sunflowers

This is from 2012.


----------

